# Hilfe.



## Guest (19. Nov 2008)

Kann mir jemand bei folgendem weiterhelfen???


Definieren Sie ein int Array, das für jeden Monat (0-11) die Anzahl
der Tage enthält (kein Schaltjahr). Prüfen Sie die Eingabe, indem Sie alle Werte
addieren. Wie kann man unter Verwendung dieses Arrays ausrechnen, in den
wievielten Monat der Tage M (0-364) eines Jahres fällt?


----------



## Quaxli (19. Nov 2008)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben.
Zeig' mal, was Du bis jetzt selbst gemacht hast.

Und das nächste Mal einsprechenderer Titel wäre nett.


----------



## Gast (19. Nov 2008)

bisher habe ich das hier.
nur fehlt mir jegliche Idee, wie ich aus dem int tag erkennen kann in welchem Monat der Tag liegen soll...

HILFEEEEEEE.....



public class Uebung53
{
    int [] monat = {31,28,31,30,31,30,31,31,30,31,30,31};
    int ausgabe=0;

    public Uebung53(int tag)
    {

    }

    public void monateTage()
    {
        for(int j=0; j<monat.length; j++)
        {
            ausgabe+=monat[j];
            System.out.printf("%5d" , ausgabe); 
        }
        System.out.println();
    }
}


----------



## Murray (19. Nov 2008)

Sieht so ähnlich aus wie das. Wenn es sich nicht um einen Doppelpost handelt, dann tut Euch doch zusammen


----------



## Murray (19. Nov 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur fehlt mir jegliche Idee, wie ich aus dem int tag erkennen kann in welchem Monat der Tag liegen soll...


Wenn Du das Array hast, dann baust Du eine Schleife, die bei 0 anfängt zu zählen. In dieser Schleife erhöhst Du einen Zähler um die Anzahl der Tage des jeweiligen Monats. Dann prüfst Du, ob der vorgegebene Tag kleiner oder gleich dieser Summe ist. Ist das der Fall, dann liegt der Tag in dem durch den aktuellen Index definierten Monat, und die Schleife kann abgebrochen werden.

Bsp.: Tag sei 100

1. Schleifendurchlauf (index 0)
summe += monat[0]  -> summe = 0 + 31 = 31
100 > 31 -> weiter

2. Schleifendurchlauf (index 1)
summe += monat[1]  -> summe = 31 + 28 = 59
100 > 59 -> weiter

3. Schleifendurchlauf (index 2)
summe += monat[2]  -> summe = 59 + 31 = 90
100 > 90 -> weiter

4. Schleifendurchlauf (index 3)
summe += monat[3]  -> summe = 90 + 30 = 120
100 < 120 -> wir sind fertig,der 100ste Tage des Jahres fällt in den 4. Monat


----------



## Gast (19. Nov 2008)

Funktioniert. Danke!


@Murray: Hm interessant, der Poster des anderen Threads scheint an der gleichen FH zu studieren wie ich ;-)


----------

